# What song was #1 on the day you were born



## Spiritinthesky (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you ever done this?

Some people believe our lives are profoundly influenced by whatever pop song was #1 on the day we were born.

My number #1's are:
'You're So Vain' by Carly Simon in the US
'Long Haired Lover From Liverpool' by Little Jimmy Osmond in the UK
'Ben' by Michael Jackson in Australia

See which songs you get
http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 21, 2009)

UK: Mississippi - Pussycat

US: Disco Duck (part 1) - Rick Dees & His Cast Of Idiots

Aus: Dancing Queen - Abba

We should have a "reverse" birthday #1 song contest -- by listing the #1 songs on my birthday, can you figure out the day I was born (without looking at my profile here)?  

On a side note, I don't think the site could load any slower.  Painful!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 22, 2009)

UK: Mr Vain - Culture Beat

US: Dreamlover - Mariah Carey

Aus: I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2009)

This shows me how old I really am.

US: Aquarius / Let The Sunshine In - 5th Dimension

UK: Get Back - The Beatles with Billy Preston

Aus: Get Back - The Beatles with Billy Preston

These are really lame songs on my birthday. Maybe that is why I have almost always been an off-mainstream, jazz type of person all my life.


----------

